# Die Daiwa Spezial Serie ((SS-Serie)



## eiszeit (10. Mai 2020)

Die Daiwa Spezial-Serie SS 2000-5000 kam 1977 auf den deutschen Markt und wurde unter 
anderem von der Fa. Balzer (gegründet 1949, Umzug nach Lauterbach/Hessen 1960) angeboten. 





Sehr schwer und auch sehr teuer war die "Flaggschiff"-Serie von Daiwa aus den 
Ende-70ern.  Es gab sie in den Modellen 2000, 3000, 4000 und 5000.
Der Preis lag zwischen 169,00DM (SS 2000) und 199,00DM (SS 5000).
Einge technische Details noch: Dreifachkugelagerung, Bügelaußenanschlag und Hand,
Dreifachschaltung der Rls (Rls ein/mit und ohne Geräusch, Rls aus/ohne Geräusch) usw..
Besonders erwähnenswert, Reliefgravuren an der Spule und der bessere Korrosionsschutz.


----------



## Thomas. (10. Mai 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 345470
> 
> Sehr schwer und auch sehr teuer war die "Flaggschiff"-Serie von Daiwa




dürfte auch "Traumschiff" - Serie von Daiwa heißen, und neben sehr schwer und sehr teuer fehlt noch sehr schön
zwei SS 5000 darf ich auch mein eigen nennen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Mai 2020)

Da möcht ich aber noch einiges anmerken.
Wenn man schon die mit deutlichem Abstand hochwertigste Rollenserie bis ca. 1983 anspricht, sollte man wenigstens auch die wichtigsten Details dazu nennen, die sie eben dazu gemacht haben.
Gerade was das Getriebe angeht, ist diese Rollenserie auch heute noch überragend.

- die Serie wurde bereits 1976 in Großbritanien eingeführt
- Preise 1977 zw. 28,95 bis 34,95 brit. Pfund, entsprach nach damaligem Wechselkurs etwa 116 bis 140 DM
- die Serie hieß übrigens Super Sport, wie das dt. Vertriebler genannt haben sei mal dahingestellt
- das Gehäuse bestand aus einer besonderen Aluminiummischung, in der ein nicht ganz kleiner Magnesium-Anteil enthalten war. Diese Technik wurde später in der MG4000 fortgeführt.
- das Getriebe bestand aus einer harten Messinglegierung, betrifft sowohl Pinion & Main Gear (Ritzel & Großrad), beides Maschinen geschnitten. Das gab es bei keinem andren Hersteller einer Rolle mit übergreifender Spule und Excenter-Gear. Das gab es erst wieder sehr viel später und zu deutlich andren Preisen.

*1)

- die Rücklaufsperre schaltet nicht dreifach, sondern ganz normal am Heck mit an/aus. An der Rolle befindet sich aber unterhalb des Rotors noch ein weiterer kleiner Schalter, womit man sie mit aktivierter Sperre lautlos schalten konnte.

*2)

- 3 beidseitig geschlossene Präzisionskugellager
- der Griff besteht aus Teakholz, zu der Zeit einmalig im Rollensektor.
- die Kartonage ist eins der wichtigsten Aspekte wenn es um die Bestimmung des Herstellungsjahres geht, diese Serie ist mit mind. 4 vers. Kartonagen bekannt
- von der Serie gibt es eine Zwischenserie von 1980, die den Übergang nach Korea markiert (Kartonage hier ganz wichtig)

Heute sind viele Rollen dieser Serie entweder im eher schlechten Zustand oder gar verbastelt, bzw. aus den neueren Auflagen

PS: Diese Serie hatte eine inoffizielle Folgeserie, die der damalige koreanische Produzent Bando herstellte. Bando agierte zuerst als Rollenbauer für Daiwa in Korea und baute die letzten der SuperSport Serie mit Kürzel C am Ende.
Als sich die Firma in den frühen 80ern abspaltete und folglich dann allein agierte, produzierten sie aus dieser Serie eine veränderte eigene.
Die größte Veränderung daran war der nunmehr vorhandene interne Bügelumschlag, die restl. Qualität der Rollenbauteile blieb unverändert. Auch als sich die Firma später von Bando in Banax umbenannte, baute man die Rolle weiterhin unverändert...soweit mir bekannt noch bis etwa 2012/14 dann in China (gleiche Qualität wie 35 Jahre zuvor).
Diese Rolle ist hierzulande leider nur wenig bekannt, da vorwiegend bis maximal Türkei der Vertrieb stattfand.
Die Rolle wird häufig völlig unterschätzt, in Malaysia sieht man sie noch sehr häufig bei den Poolanglern auf div. Welsarten und Siamkarpfen.

Ein Bild jener ersten Bando-Serie, hier die 4000er





*3)

 *4)
_Quellennachweis_

*1,2,3) _Daiwa Katalog 1977 UK_
*4) _Daiwa Katalog 1978 UK_


----------



## Thomas. (10. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ein Bild jener ersten Bando-Serie, hier die 4000er
> Anhang anzeigen 345479



hier die Banax 5000


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2020)

kann ich auch mit dienen...als 2000er (Bild ist schon bissl älter, benutze beide auch regelmäßig)



bissl Innenleben


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Dezember 2020)

Da dies vielleicht hierzulande eher wenig bekannt ist, möchte ich allgemein zu der Daiwa SS-Serie noch ein paar Bemerkungen anfügen.

Die oben von @eiszeit bereits beschriebene Serie ist eigentlich nur die 3. Neuauflage dieser eigentlich schon früher hergestellten Serie.

Dazu muß man freilich auch betonen, das es von der 1. Serie meines Wissens keine einzige offiziell nach Europa schaffte (ob Amerika beliefert wurde kann ich nicht 100% sagen, manchmal tauchen dort wenige auf dem Markt auf, Australien scheint recht sicher).

Diese erste Serie der Daiwa SS wurde von 1970-1972 gebaut und umfasste die Modelle 5500, 6500, 7500 und 9500.
Sie war ebenfalls in schwarz gehalten, die Spule war schwarz eloxiert mit silberner Abwurfkante.
Der Korpus war noch rundlicher geformt, die eckige Form der 3. Serie etablierte Daiwa erst einige Jahre später und fast alle andren Hersteller zogen mit ähnlich kantigen Bodys nach.

Die 2. Serie wurde von 1972-1975 gebaut, beginnend 1972 mit den Modellen No.2, No.4 und No.5
Die No.2 war quasi baugleich mit der vorher verkauften 5500.



Die No.4 sticht aus der Serie aber hervor, denn sie wurde im Gegensatz zu den andren Modellen nicht nur in rot verkauft, sondern hatte als einzigste dieser Serie auch ein paar feine Besonderheiten.



Hierzu zählt unter anderem auch die Möglichkeit, die Länge des Kurbelgriffes nach pers. Empfinden einzustellen. Dieses Feature gab es meines Wissens bei Stationärrollen nie wieder, von Multis kennt man dies allemal.
1973 erschien eine kleine Abwandlung der No.2, die No.2 DX. Dieses Modell war ebenfalls in schwarz gehalten, bekam eine blanke Aluspule und zum ersten Mal wurde eine Feder im Bremssystem verbaut (sogenanntes Spring Drag System).
1973 erschienen die Modelle No.1 und No.3
Die No.1 wurde weltweit vertrieben und war zu der Zeit das weltweit kleinste Modell einer Stationärrolle.
Außerhalb vom Mutterland wurde diese No.1 im silbernen Gewand verkauft, hatte 2 Kugellager und einen Umschaltknopf der Rücklaufsperre aus Metall.
Die quasi baugleiche 1000C hatte dahingehend nur 1 Kugellager und der Umschaltknopf war aus Kunststoff.
Im Mutterland selbst war diese No.1 hingegen schwarz und zum ersten Mal bekam eine Rollenspule eine Banderole mit feinsten Prägungen, wie sie später auch in der oben bereits gezeigten Serie vorhanden ist und auch von Shimano und Ryobi später in ähnlicher Weise verwendet wurde.





Die No.3 hatte wieder einen roten Body und war in der Größe zwischen No.2 und 4. Auch von der No.3 gab es noch eine DX-Version.
In Europa kam die No.1 wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre erst 1974 auf die Märkte.

Die ersten beiden Serien wurden übrigens in den USA entwickelt, aber in Japan gebaut.

Die 3. Serie brauch ich ja nicht weiter beschreiben, steht ja alles soweit schon oben.
Nur eins noch, im Mutterland erschien diese immernoch allseits bekannte Serie bereits 1975. Sie wurde ursprünglich nur 1 Jahr gebaut, bekam wenig später dann doch noch weitere kleine Modelle dazu, die es wiederum nicht offiziell in Europa gegeben hat. Sie wurde 1980 nochmals aufgelegt.
Daiwa pries diese Serie im Mutterland übrigens als Rolle mit 98% Perfektion an. Warum nur 98%, komme ich weiter unten noch zu.
Die wichtigsten Merkmale die diese Serie so auszeichnet sind einerseits das sehr teure Getriebe (sowohl Ritzel wie auch Großrad sind aus Messing, letzteres auch nochmals gewichtsoptimiert), andererseits das Gehäuse. Dieses Gehäuse hat einen extrem hohen Korrosionsschutz, das schwarz ist keine Lackierung!!

1978 erschien im Mutterland die SS-600 als kleinstes Modell, 1979 kamen SS-700, 800 und 900 hinzu und den Abschluss machte 1980 dann die SS-1000.
Diese kleinen Modelle gab es evtl. auch offiziell in Übersee, in Europa definitiv nicht und in Australien ganz sicher.
Ab und zu geistert auch eine SS-8000 durchs Netz, diese gehört aber nicht zu dieser Serie sondern hört auf den Namen "Millionmax".

Die 4. Serie ist nahezu baugleich mit der vorherigen und kam bereits 1977 im Mutterland auf den Markt. Bei dieser Generation sprang Daiwa von angegebener 98% Perfektion auf 99%.
Der 1% bezieht sich auf die einzige Neuerung gegenüber dem ansonsten baugleichen Vorgänger, ein höhenverstellbares Schnurlaufröllchen.




Um die Modelle der vorherigen mit dieser zu unterscheiden, bekam die 4. Generation ein nachgestelltes großes "C" im Typenschild.
Diese Serie wurde sehr sehr lange unverändert gebaut, anfänglich in Japan, später auch und nur noch in Korea durch Bando.
Kartonagen dieser Serie sind sowohl mit Markung Daiwa und Bando-Daiwa bekannt.





Der offizielle Verkauf dieser Serie ist bis in die späten 80er Jahre bekannt, womöglich auch noch länger in manchen Ländern.

Die 5. und letzte Auflage dieser Serie gehört eigentlich nicht ganz offiziell dazu, dennoch möchte ich sie hier erwähnen, da Daiwa mit dieser Serie ganz offiziell die 100% Perfektion angepriesen hat.
Dabei handelt es sich um die Daiwa SS-EX Serie die von 1981 bis 1984 gebaut wurde und das "_EX_" für "ultra luxus" steht.




Hier wurde abermals der Korrosionsschutz verbessert, laut Daiwa selber betrug dieser nun etwa 1,5x wie der Vorgänger.
Der Korpus war ebenfalls nicht lackiert, nunmehr aber nicht mehr in schwarz sondern in silber.
Hinzu kamen Holzintarsien im Bremsgriff, Holzoptik des Rücklaufhebels, Getriebe aus geschmiedetem Aluminium und einiges mehr.
Die Serie umfasste insgesamt 7 Modelle (800, 900, 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000 und 5000).
Diese Serie ging aber selbst im Mutterland recht schnell unter die Räder, denn bereits Anfang der 80er fingen die Angler dort auch an, sich größtenteil zu spezialisieren und solche Serien wurden mehr oder weniger überflüssig.

Das solls soweit zur Super Sport-Serie auch gewesen sein, wenn Bildmaterial zu den anderen beschriebenen Serien gewünscht ist, kann ich evtl. dazu was beitragen.


----------



## eiszeit (20. Dezember 2020)

Zur Ergänzung ein Bild der SS No.1, Vertrieb Fa. Balzer ab 1976


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Dezember 2020)

Schau dir mal genauer die Kartonage davon an. Dort steht auch noch der Hauptstützpunkt von Daiwa in den Staaten drauf....sollte zumindest.
Das war in den frühen 70ern das Mekka schlechthin quasi aller Rollenhersteller aus Fernost, die eröffneten quasi alle in Gardena nen Stützpunkt.

Interessanterweise gibt es heute Daiwa dort immernoch mit einem riesigen E-Teilemarkt, wenngleich auch nicht mehr direkt in Gardena.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Dezember 2020)

Kann mich noch sehr gut an die DAIWA-Rollen in den damaligen Balzerkatalogen, die ich ab 1980 regelmäßig las, erinnern!

Die größeren Modelle waren recht teuer und für mich unerschwinglich....
Damals hatte ein Balzer-Katalog noch ein Viertel des Umfangs, wie ein heutiger!
Die Daiwas waren wegen Ihrer sehr guten Anti-Korrosionseigenschaften sehr oft zum Salzwasserangeln eingesetzt, zum Pilken und Brandungsangeln etwa.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Dezember 2020)

Hab mal ein paar Bilder noch mit eingefügt.


----------



## Daniel 10er (13. Oktober 2022)

Guten Abend,

Schöne Beiträge zu der tollen Rolle!
Ich bin im Keller auf diese Rollen gestoßen. Nun
meine Frage ist, für welche Art des Fischens ist die Daiwa Ss5000 geeignet? Geht es damit auch auf Karpfen?
VG Daniel


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Oktober 2022)

Die alten Daiwa's sind vom Schnurfassungsvermögen größer als ihre Zahl, die 5000er faßt nicht 100 Meter 0,50 mm Schnur, sondern 200 Meter. Du solltest nach dieser längeren Zeit ihnen dann neues Fett gönnen und die Bremse einmal auch nachschauen ( lassen). Ansonsten viel Spaß und Erfolg mit diesen tollen Rollen.


----------



## Daniel 10er (13. Oktober 2022)

Danke für die Antwort!


----------

